# Is Raid safe for bunnies?



## zebraprint (Aug 15, 2012)

Came home tonight to realize I have a bit of an ant problem in my new place. Getting ant traps and RAID tomorrow, but is it safe for my bunny to be around? I live in a studio apartment, so I could keep him in the bathroom overnight when I spray the main room down... but after it all settles can I put him back out in the living room? It's the side opposite of his cage that I'd be spraying... so approx. 10 feet from him... Thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

hmm... I've used raid to douse a roach to death with lemony poison while I had a cat (man, I hate roaches!!) - I always kept her contained until the raid dried and I had vacuumed up the corpse, plus wiped the area down with paper towels if I had sprayed a TON of poison. if you just mist it and make sure it's 100% dry, I would think it would be fine for the bunny since it wasn't an issue with a small cat. (with the cat, like with a bunny, my main concern was that she'd pick up residue on her paws and then lick them while cleaning herself)

don't forget to stick the traps in spots where the bunn can't reach them to chew on the plastic


----------



## zebraprint (Aug 15, 2012)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

I would recommend grants ant traps{a bait that is contained}, borax{sprinkle on doorsteps} or human grade diatomaceous earth{read about it, it is environment friendly}
I would not use Raid or other aerosols around ANY PET. It's not good for you either!


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2012)

Make sure there is no food source. Most ant infestations are brief here, as I attack them with one of the above methods or more than one. I live in the bug capital and keep birds & fish, so I have to use safe methods.


----------



## MyBunnyTotoro (Aug 16, 2012)

Elliot wrote:


> I would recommend grants ant traps{a bait that is contained}, borax{sprinkle on doorsteps} or human grade diatomaceous earth{read about it, it is environment friendly}
> I would not use Raid or other aerosols around ANY PET. It's not good for you either!



I second the Diatomaceous Earth recommendation! That stuff is safe enough for you and your pets to inject and does wonders with insects.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 16, 2012)

I figured it wouldn't be, so I checked out other options when I had ants marching through my place. At Home Depot, I found this stuff: http://www.ecosmart.com/products/ant-and-roach-killer/
It gets good reviews from me! It's made of mostly peppermint oil and rosemary oil, so it smells SUPER refreshing, and it does kill ants. Did its job, and I don't have to worry about Monty licking the doorframe where I sprayed it  I also sneezed a lot less than when I used Raid Earth Options.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

oooh, do you know if that ecosmart stuff will work outdoors?

I have a lot of tiny black ants in my yard and it's nearly impossible to find a big enough area to set up my bunnies' outdoor run where there won't be any ants in it. they don't seem to bother the bunnies, but I still hate having them near insects... just didn't know how to go about killing ants in my yard in a way that wouldn't make it unsafe for the bunnies to munch on grass :S


----------

